# Wieviele Lüfter reichen?



## Rapture (26. April 2010)

*Wieviele Lüfter reichen?*

Hiho, 
will mir jetzt bald das Xigmatek Midgard kaufen + Scythe Mugen2 + 2 Scythe Slip Stream 120mm mit 500rpm fürs Gehäuse.
Momentan hab ich n altes Billigcase mit EINEM 1600rpm 80mm Lüfter. Laut Tests is der sehr schlecht und so laut wie ein Maschienengewehr, und unter Last dreht der Boxed Lüfter auch sehr hoch (4000rpm) 
Man hört ihn deutlich, aber störend ist der Pc auch nicht. Trotzdem soll er Silent werden, auch unter Last.

Werden die 2 500rpm Lüfter reichen für mein System, oder sollte noch n Dritter her?
Wärmequellen:
Phenom II 955 @ Stock
Corsair VX550W Netzteil. (82% Effizienz)
GTX260
Samsung Spinpoint F2 Ecogreen 1TB

Wird das Lautstärke mäßig jetzt irgendwas bringen oder sind die 2 Lüfter auch nicht viel leiser? Sind immerhin fast 100 Euro die ich investiere, und wenn mir die wenig bringen lass ich die lieber woanders.


----------



## Infin1ty (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Lüfter reichen?*

Hey,

2 Lüfter reichen prinzipiell, die beste Gehäusekühlung wird
immer noch so erreicht:

Vorne (unten) rein, oben und/oder hinten raus.

Die Slip Streams sind ganz gut 

Ich würde das Geld investieren, und am besten noch den hier dazu:
http://geizhals.at/a486335.html

Dann hast du Ruhe


----------



## Japp3rt (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Lüfter reichen?*

Du musst in deinem gehäsue quasi einen durchzug erreichen also das meist vorne die kalte frisch luft eingesaugt wird und die warme luft meistens hinten/oben das gehäuse wieder verlässt dafür reichen eig schon 2 gehäuse lüfter wobei ich selbst zB schon 5 habe xD
jenachdem wie wichtig dir die lautstärke ist da mehr lüfter auch meist lauter sind

mfg


----------



## Rapture (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Lüfter reichen?*

Beim Midgard saugt das Netzteil ja von draußen die Luft an und bläßt sie auch wieder nach draußen, nimmt also nicht am Airflow teil.  Reichen da auch die 24.5CFM Pro Lüfter? Weil 500RPM sind ja ganz schön langsam.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Lüfter reichen?*

Also so wie bei mir sollte es am besten aussehen


----------



## Rapture (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Lüfter reichen?*

Okay danke. Beim Midgard kann ich ja auch unten im Boden einen Lüfter anbringen, und einen im Deckel, also von unten nach oben, bringt das vielleicht einen noch besseren Airflow? 

Außerdem: Wer hat ein nahezu unhörbares System und kann mal sagen wieviele / welche Lüfter da drin werkeln? Ich strebe fast lautlos an


----------



## Infin1ty (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Lüfter reichen?*

Bei mir werkeln 8 (4 Radi (im unteren Teil), 2 hinten, 2 oben)... Laufen so @500 RPM, reicht völlig aus  (Mit WAKÜ zumindest) Meine Laing ist das lauteste 

Bei Lüftern heißt es manchmal: Weniger ist mehr.

Das heißt zu viele Lüfter führen zu verwirbelungen, 2 Lüfter kühlen nicht unbedingt schlechter als bei oxoViperoxo 6 (6 Gehäuselüfter), die anderen Lüfter z.B. am CPU Kühler führen zusätzlich zu verwirbelungen.

Also lieber vorne rein, oben raus und einer am CPU Kühler.


----------



## Star_KillA (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Lüfter reichen?*

Lüfter unten: sinnnlos
2 Cpu auch sinnlos wenn 5 cm weiter der CaseLüfter nach draußen kommt


----------



## mattinator (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Lüfter reichen?*

Wichtig ist auch, dass Du möglichst einen Unterdruck im Gehäuse erzeugst, damit die warme Luft auch herauskommt. Also in Summe wenigstens genauso viel Luft heraussaugen wie hereinblasen, ansonsten hast Du schnell einen Wärmestau.


----------



## Rapture (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Lüfter reichen?*

Also meint ihr die zwei 500er reichen?
Ich bin gerade noch am überlegen ob ich den dann oben links einbaue, oder oben an der Rückseite... Dass der eine vorne unten hinkommt ist schon klar.


----------



## schlappe89 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Lüfter reichen?*

Was verstehst du unter "reichen"?
Mit Mugen und Midgard bräuchtest du eigendlich gar keinen Gehäuselüfter und die Temps wären OK.
Wenn du alles auf Stock lässt und selbst bei moderater Übertaktung reichen zwei 500 RPM Lüfter aus, wobei BeQuiet Silent Wings bei 700 - 850 RPM kaum/gar nicht hörbar sind.
Bei zwei Lüfter sollte einer vorne und einer hinten hin.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Lüfter reichen?*

@ Star_killa: Sinnlos ist Blödsinn. Allein bei mir sorgen die unteren beiden dafür, dass meine Grafikkarte permanent mit Frischluft gefüttert wird. Der Lüfter ganz rechts (Mein Bild) sorgt dafür das Frischluft über die Platte in mein Gehäuse fließt und der danach dafür das die hälfte seitlich in die Graka und die andere hälfte zu meiner Cpu strömt. Bei mir machen alle Sinn. Das sehe ich allein daran, dass es bei mir keinen Unterschied zwischen Seitenteil auf oder Seitenteil zu gibt.

@ mattinator: Du meinst sicherlich Überdruck. Raus kommt die Luft immer. Die Gehäuse haben genug Öffnungen. Allgemein gilt, dass es Ausgewogen sein muss. Alle rein = scheise / Alle raus = scheise. Oben sollte rausgeblasen werden, unten rein.

@Rapture: Habe 10 Enermax Cluster drin und diese sind bei 800upm sogut wie Lautlos. Manchmal vergess ich das der Pc an ist ^^


----------



## phil2611 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Lüfter reichen?*

Stimme oxoViperoxo voll zu. Habe zwar nicht das Migard, aber das Cooler Master RC-690 und da hab ich in jedem slot ein lüfter und bei meinem rechner hörst du nur ein leichtes schnurren. 
Hab das genauso aufgebaut wie er es beschrieben hat. unten/vorne rein und oben/hinten raus. Das ist die beste Möglichkeit. 
Hab selbst ein scythe mugen 2 verbaut und bin voll zufrieden. Das einzig laute bei mir ist meine Graka mit Standardkühler


----------



## oxoViperoxo (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Lüfter reichen?*

War bei mir bis vor 2 Wochen auch noch so, aber nun Kühlt ein wunderschöner MK-13 meine Grafikkarte ^^. Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (27. April 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Lüfter reichen?*

Schliesse mich an. Unten und vorne rein, oben und hinten raus.
Jedoch würd ich drauf Achten das der ganannte Unterdruck entsteht.
Das heisst das mehr Luft rausgeblasen wird als rein. Kann mann vielleicht mit Zugluft vergleichen wenn gegenüber zwei Fenster gekippt sind(bisschen weit hergeholt). Wenn mehr Luft rein als raus befördert wird entsteht die Gefahr von verwirbelungen. Wobei ich das bei 2 Gehäuselüftern ausschließe.
Könntest ja über ne Lüftersteuerung nachdenken, hab ich auch verbaut.
Einfach schneller drehende Lüfter kaufen und sie drosseln, vorteil ist das du sie im Sommer aufdrehen kannst.
P/L würd ich dir die Noiseblocker empfehlen sind TOP.


----------



## netheral (27. April 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Lüfter reichen?*

Sagen wirs mal so: Es reicht auf jeden Fall. Wenn ich mir anschaue, wie viele in meinem Bekanntenkreis High-End Maschinen ohne Gehäuselüfter haben. Im Grunde sind die Komponenten auch dafür ausgelegt, auch in Cases mit schlechter Belüftung arbeiten zu können. Wären sie es nicht, würden so vielen Ahnungslose, die noch nie etwas von Gehäuselüftern oder Kabelmanagement gehört haben, ihre geschrotteten Teile zur RMA schicken. Das wäre für die Hersteller sicher keine besonders tolle Situation.

Was auf jeden Fall weg sollte ist der ed. Der ist zwar bei AMD besser als bei Intel, jedoch bringt es ein Austauschkühler deutlich mehr. Das muss nicht gleich ein Megahalems sein, einer von AC tuts für den Anfang auch. Dazu dürften deine Lüfter gute Arbeit leisten. Ich würde nur den vorderen etwas schneller drehen lassen, falls das NT noch mit ansaugt. So kannst du ohne Hotspots / Überdruck eine gute Belüftung realisieren. Und leiser wird es auf jeden Fall, sogar um einiges.


----------



## cesimbra (27. April 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Lüfter reichen?*



oxoViperoxo schrieb:


> [...] Das sehe ich allein daran, dass es bei mir keinen Unterschied zwischen Seitenteil auf oder Seitenteil zu gibt. [...]



Wenn ich einen leistungsstarken Rechner in Sachen Airflow optimiert habe, war es bisher immer so, daß der Rechner geschlossen etwas kälter lief als offen -- nur mal zur Gedankenanregung.

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## oxoViperoxo (27. April 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Lüfter reichen?*

Unwahrscheinlich


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (27. April 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Lüfter reichen?*

Wieso? Ein Luftzug ist immer kälter als stehende Luft!
Solange genügend warme Luft nach aussen befördert wird und keine verwirbelungen entstehen, stimmt die Aussage.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (27. April 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Lüfter reichen?*

Die Lüfter drehen aber weiter wenn das Seitenteil auf ist. Ich gebe zu das es theoretisch möglich wäre. Dies würde aber ewig lange Tests oder einfach nur Glück beanspruchen.
Ach und ein Luftzug ist nicht kälter als stehende Luft. Wird die stehende Luft aufgeheizt, genauso wie der Luftzug ist die Temperatur die gleiche. Kälte wird nicht durch bewegung erzeugt. Aber ich weiss was du meintest ^^


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (27. April 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Lüfter reichen?*

He? Bewegte Luft führt Wärme natürlich schneller ab.
Denk mal an ein Fiebertermometer, um die Grad anzeige zu senken bewegt mann es schnell hin und her.
Aber ich bin der meinung das eine gewisse belüftung (2-3 Lüfter) reicht.
Alles was drüber hinaus geht hat meist keinen grossen Effekt mehr.
Das Geld würd ich dann lieber in nen besseren CPU-Kühler stecken, da hat mann mehr davon.
Bei CPU-Kühlern gehts ja auch nach Förderleistung des lüfters wie schnell er die Wärme von den Lammelen abführen kann.
Eigentlich hat ja jeder zum teil recht mit seinen aussagen, es spielen immer mehrere Faktoren mit.


----------



## Rapture (27. April 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Lüfter reichen?*

Naja, ich dachte mir, auf möglichst wenig Lüfter zu setzen, da ich dachte auch lautlose Lüfter summieren sich irgendwann in der Lautstärke. Aber da das anscheinend nich so ist, hol ich mir 3 von den Slip Stream 500ern, kosten ja nur 5 Euro bei Hardwareversand. 
Und auf den Mugen wird n 120er Slip Stream 800 geschnallt! 
Achja, geht mir die Garantie flöten, falls ich beim Mugen oder Mainboard Einbau irgendwas am Mainboard / Grafikkarte kaputt mache?


----------



## hydro (27. April 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Lüfter reichen?*

Da das selbst verschulden ist hättest du bei keinem Kühler Garantie.
Lüfter summieren sich auch, aber logarithmisch und somit nicht nennenswert


----------



## esszett (27. April 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Lüfter reichen?*



oxoViperoxo schrieb:


> Die Lüfter drehen aber weiter wenn das Seitenteil auf ist. Ich gebe zu das es theoretisch möglich wäre. Dies würde aber ewig lange Tests oder einfach nur Glück beanspruchen.



wenn ich kurz klugscheiszen darf: es ist auch praktisch moeglich...

je langsamer ein luefter dreht, desto besser wird der sogenannte airflow, wenn "gegenueber" ein weiterer luefter dabei hilft, den luftstrom aufrechtzuhalten... sind die luefter also aeuszerst langsam drehend und oeffnet man nun die seitentuer, war's das mit dem airflow im gehaeuse... 

das resultat ist nicht schwer zu ermitteln: waehrend cpu, graka und alles, was direkt von einem speziell dafuer vorgesehenen luefter angepustet wird, gleiche oder leicht kuehlere temperaturen haben wird, werden alle passiven elemente im gehaeuse (mainboard, nicht direkt belueftete hdds etc.) waermer, weil die hitze nun deutlich langsamer und lediglich durch die natuerliche konvektion ("nach oben") verschwindet...

wenn sich die temperaturen der passiven bauteile durch das oeffnen der seitentuer deutlich verringern, stimmt was mit dem airflow im geschlossenen gehaeuse nicht (oder es sind so viele waermeverursacher drin, dass nur bei offenem gehaeuse genuegend frischluft vorhanden ist)...


@TE... mit den slipstreams machst du nix falsch, aber 500er haben keine reserven - nimm lieber mehrere 800er und drossle sie je nach bedarf auf 500upm...

gruSZ


----------



## Rapture (28. April 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Lüfter reichen?*

Naja dann hol ich mir 2 von den 800ern, und noch einen der auf den Mugen geschnallt wird.


----------



## Star_KillA (28. April 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Lüfter reichen?*

denkt ihr nicht das wenn man einen Lüfter auf den boden legt und er nach oben pusten soll dasss er dann nichts schafft ?


----------



## oxoViperoxo (28. April 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Lüfter reichen?*

Wenn das auf mein Bild bezogen ist, die sind zwar aufm Boden verschraubt, darunter befinden sich aber noch 3cm hohe Schienen aufdenen der Tower steht.


----------



## Star_KillA (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Lüfter reichen?*

das bringts auch nicht


----------



## ooomarco (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Lüfter reichen?*

Moin Moin. 
Ich misch mich mal ein, 
weil ich vor einem Monat selbst auch so ein Thread erstellt habe. 
Jetzt bin ich schlauer. 
Habe mir einfach 6 Bequiet Silent Wings mit ner Lüftersteuerung geholt und alles ausprobiert. 
(1xVorne, 1xHinten, 1xUnten, 1xSeitlich und 2xOben.)
Also mein unterer Lüfter ändert nichts an den Temparaturen egal ob an oder aus, wenn die anderen Lüfter laufen. 
Wenn ich aber den Seitlichen Lüfter ausschalte macht es bei der Grafikkarte schon nen Unterschied (2-4°C) ob der untere Lüfter läuft oder nicht...und 3 cm sind ausreichen. Habe selber nur 1,5cm. Ist zwar nicht optimal, aber es geht.


----------



## BlackX (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Lüfter reichen?*

Mein DAU Freund geht davon aus: je mehr Lüfter ein PC hat desto besser muss er sein. Er sagt auch ich muss meinen PC hören damit ich weiß das er arbeitet. Außerdem sollte man vorsichtig sein bei zufiel Luftzug entsteht Reibungshitze außerdem heizen die Motoren der Lüfter die Luft zusätzlich auf.

Ne mal im ernst gibt es ein Mittel das eine Art dünnen Qualm Strahl erzeugt wie man das bei Windkanälen sieht.
Welches man vorn in den PC einlassen kann und wenn man ein Window hat sieht wie sich die Luft verteilt bzw bewegt?


----------



## Star_KillA (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Lüfter reichen?*

einfache rauchgranate ?


----------



## cesimbra (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Lüfter reichen?*

PCGH in Gefahr Video: Luftstrom-Messung im PC - PCGH in Gefahr, Luftstrom Messung

Meine Methode: Ich habe mich früher um die IT einer Großbäckerei gekümmert. Seitdem habe ich recht viel Erfahrung mit Luftfilterung und -führung und es läuft eigentlich selten etwas schief -- ich schrieb es letztlich schon, leistungsstarke Rechner, um deren Luftführung ich mich gekümmert habe, laufen geschlossen kühler als mit offener Seitenwand.

Wenn's aber wichtig wird, nehme ich schlicht ein paar Gramm hochfeines Mehl und lasse dieses durch ein Sieb wie Puderzucker rieselnd an den interessierenden Lüftern ansaugen. Wer das Ergebnis zu lesen weiss (schwer ist es nicht, aber für die Feinheiten brauch es doch etwas Erfahrung und Hintergrundkenntnisse), ist ein riesiges Stück weiter; so weit wird man mit der PCGH-Rauchgranate jedenfalls nie kommen. 

(Edit: Wobei, da die PCGH-Granaten ja auch (unerwünschterweise) das Acrylgehäuse einfärben, geht das im Prinzip natürlich schon)

Und wenn es ganz extrem sonderhochwichtig scheint, pinsele ich vorher besonders interessierende Stellen hauchdünn mit Silikonöl ein -- das macht man aber besser nur mit eigener Hardware an schlecht erreichbaren Stellen, sonst kriegt man das nie mehr ganz sauber. An sicheren Stellen wie etwa auf Lamellenkühlkörpern ohne eigenen Lüfter darf es auch etwas Wasser sein (wichtig: wer keine Wasserflecken mag, sollte tunlichst destilliertes Wasser nehmen -- damit das benetzt, kommt ein winziger Hauch Spüli hinein, es geht also nicht um den Schutz der Elektrik, an gefährlichen Stellen gehört Öl ran; und beim Wasser immer an den Luftzug denken -- der kann Tropfen mitreissen), dann aber beeilen, man mag gar nicht glauben, wie schnell eine gute Lüftung das verdunstet. 

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## oxoViperoxo (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Lüfter reichen?*

@Star_Killa: Zu deinem das bringt nichts. Ich lass ihn gleich mal mit und ohne unter furmark laufen und poste das Ergebnis. Vieleicht biste dann auch endlich überzeugt. Zu den Rauchgranaten. Rauch besteht aus Luft und Feststoff. Setzt du sowas ein setzen sich die Feststoffteilchen in deinem System ab. Also schelchte idee. Trockeneis wäre eine möglichkeit.

@cesimbra: Mehl ist auch schlecht. Wie oben setzt es sich ab. Abgesehen davon gibt es noch die Gefahr einer Mehlexplosion.


----------



## cesimbra (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Lüfter reichen?*



oxoViperoxo schrieb:


> @cesimbra: Mehl ist auch schlecht. Wie oben setzt es sich ab. Abgesehen davon gibt es noch die Gefahr einer Mehlexplosion.



Aber doch nicht bei den Mengen, die ich verwende -- das ist vielleicht ein halber Telöffel voll. Und es soll sich ja absetzen, daran sehe ich ja die Strömungsspitzen -- anschliessend wird mit Druckluft ausgeblasen. Was sich schlecht saubermachen lässt sind die vorher eingeölten Stellen.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Lüfter reichen?*

Die Gefahr ist trotzdem da, wenn auch gering. Wie gesagt, Trockeneis ist die beste Variante.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (30. April 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Lüfter reichen?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser Test war mit allen Lüftern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser ohne die 2 unteren Lüfter. 

Die Unterschiede sind ca. 1-1,2grad an der GPU und 2grad aufm PCB. Berücksichtigen muss man, dass ich die Staubschutzgitter dieser Lüfter nicht gereinigt habe und das nach dem ersten Run das Zimmer gelüftet wurde, um die Temps schneller runter zu bekommen. Aber das wird nicht viel ausgemacht haben. Denke als Fazit kann man bei mir behaupten, dass die Lüfter 1,5 grad bei der GPU und 2grad beim PCB ausmachen.


----------



## _hellgate_ (30. April 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Lüfter reichen?*

ich hab insegsamt 11Lüfter und mein system ist fast unhörbar

was ich verändert habe:
alle lüfter entkoppelt
alle lüfter laufen auf max 500 RPM
8 davon sind per lüftersteuerung ausschlatbar


----------



## Star_KillA (30. April 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Lüfter reichen?*

500 RPM ? da kann man dann doch gleich reinpusten ^^
@oxoViperoxo Besser als sein Metall Staub


----------



## oxoViperoxo (30. April 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Lüfter reichen?*

500rpm ist schon low. Aber für Windows Anwendungen ausreichend. In Game (Last) wirst mit 500rpm keine guten Temps haben. Ist bei mir ähnlich. Wenn ich nur so vorm PC sitze und Poker etc. laufen meine auch auf 800rpm fast unhörbar. Aber in Games lasse ich sie auf 100% laufen, denn sonst gehen die Temps in Breiche wie Furmark und Prime95. Und bei meinem Prozi noch drüber. An die 68°.

Hier mal ein Bild, bei dem man sehen kann, welche auswirkungen die Ringe der Lüfter haben. Meine sind unterwegs zum Pulvern und hab mal eben getestet welche Auswirkungen dies hat. Finde es schon erstaunlich  87° GPU, kann man schwer erkennen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _hellgate_ (30. April 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Lüfter reichen?*

naja graka erreicht bei mir 78 last graka lüfter 70% und cpu 50 bei 900 rpm hab halt viele langsame drin und alle von 12cm bis 23cm das reicht dicke bei 11 stück


----------



## Star_KillA (30. April 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Lüfter reichen?*

was meinst du mit ringen beim Lüfter ?


----------



## oxoViperoxo (30. April 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Lüfter reichen?*

Die Enermax Cluster haben Metallringe. Ist schwer zu Erklären:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Star_KillA (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Lüfter reichen?*

leider kann ich wegen meines Kaspersky die Bilder nicht angucken könntest du mir ein von Googel Bilder senden ?


----------

